# BT and Alcatel-Lucent Claim Fastest Real World Fibre Optic Speed of 1.4Tbps



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Telecom giants Alcatel-Lucent and BT have today announced that a field trial of new Flexgrid technology has helped to deliver data speeds of up to 1.4Tbps (Terabits per second) over an existing commercial grade fibre optic link using a record spectral efficiency of 5.7 bits per second per Hertz (b/s/Hz).


Here


----------

